# Betta in small jar?



## LoneWolf (Dec 16, 2017)

me and my betta were recently watching videos on Youtube when we stumbled across a video of a breeder who stated that it is absolutely fine to keep bettas in small jars and containers. 

well, soon after this my betta started protesting and is demanding for a fish rights committee.. he said that the breeder's statement was like cancer to his ears..

hope he does not go on a hunger strike LOL


----------



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

What channel? Usually breeders only keep their fish temporarily in those containers, and do daily 90-100% water changes with warm, conditioned water. They also maintain really good water quality!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

From what I've heard, good breeders keep them in 1 gallon containers, doing WC daily or every other day, until they are sold/rehomed. There are probably some irresponsible breeders who don't keep up the strict regimen, but if it's temporary and you do a good job with water quality, it's fine for breeders to keep bettas in small containers. It would be difficult to keep 50+ 5 gallons running all the time. 
I do agree with your betta on proper fish care


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

Nothing wrong with keeping bettas in small containers as long as they have clean water(changed daily or every other day), good food, and some flaring exercise. Breeder's keep the cost of these premium grade bettas low. You might not like it, but it is a part of how bettas are raised in captivity, the males are jarred and kept in small containers to prevent fighting and to allow them to grow out.


----------



## Kokoszka (Dec 18, 2017)

Kind of weird but do any of you guys also think you would prefer to have a fish bred in captivity than one removed from its home? I was thinking about that, and I would feel more comfortable with a bred fish because you're providing it with a bigger container than it had. I feel bad if the betta was taken from the wild.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Betta splendens, as far as I can figure it, does not exist in the wild. It is a man-made Betta. So they have to be bred.

What everyone needs to keep in mind is breeders only keep Betta in smaller containers until they are sold; they are supplying a market. They maintain the water in much more pristine conditions than the average pet owner; they feed live and or frozen food instead of pellets; they keep the temperature stable; they do more than the once-per-week water change pet owners are advised to do; they recognize any problems with a Betta and correct or treat immediately...they do not wait weeks to treat after they first noticed the symptoms (unfortunately, many pet owners wait three weeks or more to even ask for help).

I know many breeders and import and the health of their Betta is the most important thing on their agenda and they are fastidious about their care.


----------

